# Armadillo Eggs



## dbenlee (Jul 24, 2005)

After having read a few post on ABT's and Fatties, I was reminded of a recipe I have been cooking on the grill for years and just recently tried in the smoker.  Armadillo Eggs!!  Its a simple recipe.  Cut some jalapeno peppers in half and remove the seeds.  Fill each half with any type of cheese and/or crab meat or any other stuffing of your choice.  Make a thin patty of ground pan sausage and totally wrap each pepper half (should end up basically egg shaped).  Place in smoker or on grill and cook until sausage is cooked.  

Sorry I don't have any pictures, the last batch I made didn't last long enough to take a picture.


----------



## Dutch (Jul 26, 2005)

Welcome, dbenlee!!!

If I remember right I belive ABT's, Armadillo Eggs & Jalapeno Poppers are just different names for the same thing. Just depends on what region you live in.


----------



## shaneholz (Jul 26, 2005)

Your mixing a fattie and ABT. That sounds outstanding. I have something new to try this weekend. Thanks for the great info.


----------

